# Macchi 205



## Elmas (Sep 8, 2017)

Ma cchi 205 , circa 1980

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

That's a nice one.


----------



## ifor (Sep 9, 2017)

I've always thought the Italians made some beautiful aircraft


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Elmas (Dec 11, 2017)

Armored seat of Macchi M.C.205 "Veltro", A.N.R., piloted by Lieutenant Pilot Vittorio Satta, shot down on May 25th 1944 and recovered in 2000.

Museo dell'aria e dello spazio, San Pelagio (PD)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 11, 2017)

Photos and history of Tenente Vittorio Satta.
There is a suspicion that his aircraft could have been sabotaged as, when the wreck was excavated, a big wrench was found in the rearmost fuselage. Sabotage was quite common in the aircrafts of R.S.I. in those days.


Brevetto pilota RSI Vittorio Satta | Militaria Italia RSI

'+'

IMMAGINI DEL PILOTA, DEL RECUPERO E DELLA CERIMONIA FUNEBRE

IMMAGINI DEL PILOTA, DEL RECUPERO E DELLA CERIMONIA FUNEBRE


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)

A.N.R. I° Gr. Caccia "Vespe arrabbiate" (Angry wasps).


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 31, 2018)

Australian Pilot Arthur Dawkins 3 Squadron RAAF in the Macchi MC205 at Pachino, Sicily.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (May 30, 2018)

Aeronautica Cobelligerante, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (May 31, 2018)

Macchi C.205 N2 Orione, second prototype MM500.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)




----------

